# Full AF bleeding in early pregnancy



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello, I know this topic has been covered, but I'm very worried & would appreciate advice.
My Beta HCG levels started extremely low on Tuesday (12 days post et) at 19.  On Wednesday they had risen to 32 and by Friday to 97, so it was a low positive.
I've had spotting on and off all week, but since last night I've had full AF with heavy red bleeding.
The strange thing is that my clinic phoned me this afternoon to say that this morning's blood test gave a HCG level of 402, so they said my embie is still growing.  
I can't believe I can hold on to the embie through this bleed.  People have said that some women bleed through their pregnancy & go on to have healthy babies.  My clinic have suggested total bed-rest & asked me to do another blood test on Tuesday.
Is it possible that my embie would have continued to grow since Wednesday until this morning, giving the rising HCG levels, but miscarried since this morning?
Any advice appreciated.
Suzanne


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you are bleeding.....some women can bleed on and off throughout their pregnancy and are fine whereas others do miscarry unfortunately..

Emilycaitlin and i are not fertility nurses so unable to give very early pregnancy advice, especially when it is assisted conception so unable to answer your questions about HCG levels.

Hope everything turns out ok for you

Jan


----------

